# New TV show: Maximus Outdoor Adventures



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

The new show "maximus outdoor adventures tv" airs tonight on wild tv at 5:30 (saskatchewan time) and lots of the footage is filmed all within 2 hours of where i live! 
Heres a link to their site to see a preview: http://www.maximusoutdoors.com/


----------



## buckhunt{R (Sep 7, 2008)

Have you watched the latest episode? This show is filmed 20mins from me and as much as I would love to endorse it I can't. The shots they are taking on these deer are halemarys at best with archery equip none the less, brutial representation of the sport imho. The first episode was good but the last one was a joke!!!!!


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

The gladiator of the week on the 2nd episode is a very good hunting buddy and my next door neighbor! He is an awesome hunter, puts a ton of time into the sport and is very ethical with his hunting. This year he harvested a 181 non typ gross and 179 non typ net whitetail and a 193 typ mule deer with his bow!


----------



## buckhunt{R (Sep 7, 2008)

Your talking about Travis? I'm not saying he is that way, I know Nolan very well myself and would say they should have done a better job of editting the footage or selecting what they put on tv. I am a bow hunter also and put alot of time in to, i'm just saying shooting at a running mule deer at 60+ yards with a bow is not ethical and i'm sure Travis would agree Chris just needs to be careful on what he airs, no big deal it doesn't bother me that much and just because you harvest big deer doesn't make you ethical. The first show i thought was great.


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Yup Travis. And i wasnt to impressed with it either. But ive hunted with travis, and know he is ethical on every hunt is all im saying. But I know where your coming from, running deer+bow=BAD.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

I Havent seen it,Can i ask why he is shooting at a Running deer,period?Whether it's 10 Yards or 60 Yards,Or did the deer start to move after he shot?Grizz


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

The mulie was running at 60 yards and he took a shot with his bow.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thats a tough enough shot with a gun ...


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> thats a tough enough shot with a gun ...


If i remember correctly, he totally missed him too!


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

I aint gonna bash the guy..But why would they show that on T.V?Oh well at least he missed..And yes it is a hard enough shot with a Gun,Lol...Show seems interesting though,Might have to watch it..Grizz


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> I aint gonna bash the guy..But why would they show that on T.V?Oh well at least he missed..And yes it is a hard enough shot with a Gun,Lol...Show seems interesting though,Might have to watch it..Grizz


Its a good show. They have some go pro cameras and they get some sweet camera angles


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

How close to Saskatoon,Do they hunt?I Lived out there for years..Actually am thinking of goin back out west either Northen B.C again or Small town Saskatchewan somewhere..Grizz


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> How close to Saskatoon,Do they hunt?I Lived out there for years..Actually am thinking of goin back out west either Northen B.C again or Small town Saskatchewan somewhere..Grizz


They're about 5ish hours away. The mule deer hunt was in zone 10 i think, but alot of their footage is taken in SE Sask


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

anyone watched the 3rd one yet? I thought it was pretty awesome personally!


----------

